# Need to upgrade PC for future games



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all ive been wanting to upgrade my PC to play some of the new games coming out like Call of Duty 4 and Medal of Honor airborne. Right now I have 512MB RAM, Radeon X300SE (I know..), and I still need to get a DVD-ROM i still have a cd-rom. What is the cheapest I can spend and get the necessary stuff to effectively run these games and also what should i look for in deciding what dvd-rom drive to buy...basically i have decided on upgrading to 1GB ram so far but my problem is this; i have 4 ram slots. 2 of them have 256 ram drives in them. someone told me that if i buy a 512 stick to put in the 3rd slot, it will mess it up somehow unless the other slot has a 512 stick too, not sure if this is true. should i just take them both out and buy a 1gb stick? if so which one?

also some descriptions regarding vid cards would be appreciated, i dont understand what half of the stuff means in the names of these cards...sorry for the incompetence. also i am using win xp, dunno if that matters.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The cheapest and most effective atm would be ram


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

can you tell us what motherboard/processor you are using?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you only have 512 MB of ram right now, then something tells me that your CPU is probably around 2.0 GHZ. If that's the case, then you might end up playing Call of Duty 4 in slow motion, even if you set the graphics to its lowest.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

iam here to tell you that Medal of Honor Airborne only supports around 12 players per server. Its pointless and disappointing but besides that I would if I was in your shoes probably just build a new computer for around 800 Dollars instead of trying to upgrade an old one. Although I also probably wouldnt listen to me if I were you lol!


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

No i have a pentium 4 2.80 ghz.

dxdiag says the following for processor/bios(motherboard right?):

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs) for processor

and Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A09 for bios (motherboard?)

im confused by some of ur responses. im not looking to choose between ram or a gfx card. i need both. im looking for a good gfx card that will be able to handle these games in the pricing range of $100-$175. I would say what pricing range im looking for for ram but again the problem is i dont know what kind of sticks i should get so its hard for me to say...also i want to know what kind of DVD-ROM to buy because i need this to play future games.

btw thanks for telling me its only 12 players. that kinda sux.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you upgrade the video card you will very likly have to upgrade the psu


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

?? explain what u mean please

also when a video card says 'AMD' in its name does that mean i cant use it with a intel processor..thx


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If your cpu is a amd you cant, i suspect that it may just be a drive name (amd owns ati now) read this about psus http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

so in other words an intel processor would work with a card like say, this? http://www.amazon.com/ATI-Radeon-X1650-Graphics-100-437808/dp/B000IXZ3QU


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes IF your motherboard is intel which it is you gave us the bios version do you have the motherboard make and model number?


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

> A PSU that is not suitable for a specific computer does have the capability to bring a system crashing to its knees. An underpowered PSU may cause heat buildup, automatic shutdowns, BSOD’s, system overheating, and a lack of power that may cause expensive top shelf Cpu’s, motherboards, hard drives and ram to burn up.


wow i am really glad u gave me that link. damn

is there a PSU i can buy for between $30-$50 that will be compatible with the upgrades i want?


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Yes IF your motherboard is intel which it is you gave us the bios version do you have the motherboard make and model number?


i really dont know. how do i find that out? i bought this computer 2 years ago


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html should tell you i got to go to bed lol school at 7:45 tomarrow for me.


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

ok, your processor will be fine to play games with, as for a decent vid card in the range of $100-$175, i would look to tigerdirect.com or newegg.com (one is cheaper than the other depending on the hardware you are buying), i would pick out a few for ya but ima need to know a little bit more about your motherboard, as in what chipset it uses and as for ram im pretty sure i can help you there once you figure out the chipset.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wanted to state to get a new psu if you upgrade your video card.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dell dimension 4700 is the motherboard name. 6400 bandwidth, 800 mhz effective clock, 200 mhz real clock, 64bit bus width, intel netburst bus type, motherboard ID DMI. i dunno what all this means but maybe this was what u were looking for?

manufacturer is genuine intel

sorry lol im trying im not that computer savy


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Just wanted to state to get a new psu if you upgrade your video card.


what kind do you think i should get


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well i am trying to go to ed but i wanted to leave you on a positive note lol yes thats fine it sounds like you can use the pentium line of cpus including the ds (not sure on the pd working but with thta data it should) dells are weird though


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

tacobell said:


> ok, your processor will be fine to play games with, as for a decent vid card in the range of $100-$175, i would look to tigerdirect.com or newegg.com (one is cheaper than the other depending on the hardware you are buying), i would pick out a few for ya but ima need to know a little bit more about your motherboard, as in what chipset it uses and as for ram im pretty sure i can help you there once you figure out the chipset.


can u do me a favor...can u download the everest program that owned posted and tell me where i need to look to find out what you're looking for?


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

tacobell,

"Motherboard Chipset: Intel Grantsdale-G i915G"

is this what u wanted


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

so basically these are the things i need to get:

-DVD-ROM of some sort
-512 more RAM than i have now to get 1gb ram (somehow, whether it be through 4 x 256's, 2 x 512's, or 1 GB stick i still need help on that)
-256 or 512mb video card PCI card
-and a power supply that can carry all this stuff on its shoulders (how do i find out what the wattage is of my current power supply, and what is going to be needed? is 500w good? I was looking at this but not sure: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817255010).

can I get some names/links please i have no idea whats good or bad nowadays. this stuff doesnt have to be the top-of-the-line, im not looking for a 500 dollar vid card and im hoping that a power supply capable of what i want it to do wont cost more than 50 bucks. unfortunately i also dont know what ram to get, in Everest it says my RAM is 2 sticks of 256 each, "infineon" type. I took the sticks out to look at them but there's no information that tells me whether or not any ram i buy will work in this computer. hellllp


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NEC Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache IDE/ATAPI DVD Burner - OEM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827152058


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145440


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

looks good but...how do i know whether or not my comp can use that ram you posted. like what does the '3500' '3200' and '5300' types mean and whats the diff between DDR and DDR2. reason why i want to know is that Everest Home says that my system memory is (DDR2-400 DDR2 SDRAM) and i got no clue wat that means.

and if i get that dvd writer, do i need to take out my cd rom drive or what how would i install that kind of thing

also what PSU and gfx card would you reccomend. thx alot youve been helpful i favorited both those links.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, I copied and pasted the wrong thing. It should have been this one:



CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Desktop Memory - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145568



Not Sure Which Memory Upgrade You Need?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductConfigurator.aspx?Category=17&name=Memory-Configurator

Your computer can take two cd/dvd drives, so you won't need to remove your old one, just add the new one.



PC2-3200 and PC2-4200 and so on are the names of the modules:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2_SDRAM#Chips_and_Modules


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

i know this might sound strange by my comp looks like this:

http://www.billigdrucker.de/images/hardware/komplettsysteme/dell/dell-dimension-4700-vorderseite.jpg

the thing is where the 2nd drive is in that picture, part of my case is covering it. I only have the top drive from that picture. does that mean i need to take the bottom half apart or?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

No, that "thing" your talking about is just a little cover to prevent dust from coming in and to make it look nice.

It's simple to remove.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

i see. and in shopping terms, a 'burner' and 'writer' basically acts the same as any DVD-ROM right? sorry im way behind these days lol


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

a DVD - ROM (Read Only Memory) is technically an ordinary DVD player that only "reads" a dvd. A Writer or Burner, is one that will burn a DVD as in copying files to the DVD, but the burner also reads the DVD.

You can get a DVD-ROM for about $23 

or DVD Burner for about $35.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go to this page and do your best to calculate the power requirements:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeh sorry to tell you but that psu wont cut it (buying a psu for $20 is like buying $20 dollars worth of bullets and shooting your computer with them) A good one is like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC ATX 430W Power Supply 115/230 V - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Yeh sorry to tell you but that psu wont cut it (buying a psu for $20 is like buying $20 dollars worth of bullets and shooting your computer with them) A good one is like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


I need something explained to me i thought only the wattage of a psu was what mattered. for example why is some 500w supply costing 20 bucks and other 500w power supply costing 89.99? whats the difference exactly?

also my face went blank looking at that link to determine the power reqs...


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

grub20 said:


> I need something explained to me i thought only the wattage of a psu was what mattered. for example why is some 500w supply costing 20 bucks and other 500w power supply costing 89.99? whats the difference exactly?


That answer is "quality and reliability." Think of it as buying a new TV. There are some that are 27 inches that cost $300 while others from companies like Sony that cost around $600.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

tosh9i said:


> That answer is "quality and reliability." Think of it as buying a new TV. There are some that are 27 inches that cost $300 while others from companies like Sony that cost around $600.


ok. so Owned said that a $20 psu isn't good. Owned what do u think of the one tosh posted?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

"Things to Look For When Choosing Your Power Supply

*Many of us typically begin and end our search by looking at one index of a power supply's performance: its maximum output. We then judge different power supplies using only this figure. This is definitely not the recommended approach as choosing a power supply that suits your system's power requirements is more complex than just comparing output figures.* In this section we'll take a look and gain a basic understanding of the most important power supply specs/features and what they do. "

http://www.newegg.com/Product/CategoryIntelligenceArticle.aspx?articleId=199


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The only good thermaltakes are their toughpowers This ones not to bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104037


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

All of those Toughpower ones are over $100 and over 600 watts


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I was not sayingto get one just that it was their only good model, the fsp should be good for you


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> I was not sayingto get one just that it was their only good model, the fsp should be good for you


and we can be sure that it will work with my motherboard?


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

sure no problem, ok open everest up and hit the little plus sign beside motherboard on the left side, then click on motherboard then look on the right side and tell me the motherboard ID.i will be able to google it and give you some more info. as for the vid card, i found a rather nice one for ya that i think will go with your comp:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102102


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

Motherboard ID: <DMI>

Motherboard Name: Dell Dimension 4700


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

yea by the way

right now i have a 128MB card. i see that there's 256mb cards available and theres 512mb cards available, is 512mb unnecessary to play the upcoming games or?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The memorey amount has almost nothing to do with proformance like a 320mb 8800 gts will beat almost any other card but an 8800 or atis main dx 10 card.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

im so confused now..how do i tell what card is better if not the mb?


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

depends on how much gaming you will be doing. 256MB will suffice for the casual to sub-casual, but if you game a lot and need the lil extra boost then the 512MB is a must in my opinion. ima do a lil research for ya, ill get back to ya when i learn a lil more about your comp


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It is like cpus the shaders and clocks are main things what games are you going to be playing? Most vidoe cards just have 512mb to make them look like a good deal i would look for one with gdr3 or gdr4 memorey


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

good point =)


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> It is like cpus the shaders and clocks are main things what games are you going to be playing? Most vidoe cards just have 512mb to make them look like a good deal i would look for one with gdr3 or gdr4 memorey


the game i wanna play is call of duty 4. the thing tho is that the system specs are not going to be posted until release, dont know why.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHlD6DG32oM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO4caTLqqoM&mode=related&search=

for a look


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You can find the system requirements for Medal of Honor Airborne over here: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_Honor:_Airborne


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

right, but cod 4 looks like its gonna have wayyyyy more reqs than moh:a


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084 thats probably what you will need for call of duty 4 along with 2gb ram


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats for medium 8800 is for high i want game.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

***, lol...2gb ram? you guys are killing me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats the best grafics i have seen in a game......its going to take a load to run


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

ok..but are you sure a 256mb, not a 512mb card should be used for that game if thats the case


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

grub20 said:


> ***, lol...2gb ram? you guys are killing me


I don't see what the big deal is. A couple of days ago, Compusa was selling 2 GB (2x1gb) of ram for $50 after rebate.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=591943

Unfortunately, they are all sold out.

With such low prices, 2 GB of RAM is becoming the "average" amount of ram for computers.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow..i really wish i did not miss that.

ppl on alot of forums have been saying that infinity ward usually doesnt go overboard with system specs and that it will not be like crysis's system reqs. i hope they are right. i am going to start out with 2 sticks of 512 each and if i end up needing more ill buy more later i guess. so far this is what ive got in mind:

1GB RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145568

power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104037

vid card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084

feel free to critique and tell me if i should choose something else. also i was gonna put down this as my DVD-writer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827152058 but it says 'out of stock' now. suggestions? thx for all the help so far


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

let me see what the other guys think about this brb


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

so they gave me a more expensive one ..... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104034 

sorry


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

how come?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

They said that the otherone was lower quality and should be avoided if possable


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

ok..i can do that i guess, what about the rest?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ill do one last check on the motherboard compatablity with them and post back


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

forgot about that..good point


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You could try this burner, it's not as good as the other one, even though it's supposed to be a later model. Be sure to read some of the reviews.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827152076


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

what the...how come so many don't work for people?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

this ram is only alittle more and is 2gb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134046 heres your motherboard http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=MB4DELDIM4700&eq=&Tp=
So yeh the other stuff should work 
About the dvd drive are you just using it to install games? if so look at an external one i have one and its usb so you can move it from computer to computer and install stuff


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

grub20 said:


> what the...how come so many don't work for people?


It may just be a drive being bad anything can come bad (another thing i had to tell you when buying the stuff if anything is doa the rma it newegg is great on these or the drive could be an error prone drive 

brb i got to shower:smooch:


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> About the dvd drive are you just using it to install games? if so look at an external one i have one and its usb so you can move it from computer to computer and install stuff


yes. but arent external ones more expensive?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i just bought mine on ebay for like $30


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/IN-ORIGINAL-BOX...ryZ44955QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem very cheap and 98.6 good rep in 7200 sales


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

"Supported Memory: 400-MHz (PC-3200) and 533-MHz (PC-4300) DDR2 unbuffered SDRAM non-ECC"

both your RAM link and mine are PC 5300...does this mean my motherboard wont support them?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No it will run at the lower speed


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

heres a cheaper better psu (thanks matt) 

Promo Code Discount
(EMC828CASE04): -$30.00 
Your Price: $69.99 
Price After $30.00 MIR: $39.99 
MIR expires on 8-31-2007 
Free Shipping 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371002


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> No it will run at the lower speed


lower speed? what do you mean

also link is error 404


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it will go down to 4300 when its in your system

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002

its that one the code is entered at checkout


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> it will go down to 4300 when its in your system


it will still be effective enough though right?


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

also i forgot to ask this. i probably shouldnt put any of these things in until the new power supply is there right? i dont want stuff burning up


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No you should w8


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

why do i get the feeling all this new stuff is going to melt my motherboard...this is a HUGE upgrade..going from 512 to 2GB ram, a 128 ati radeon x300se card to a top of the line geforce 256mb 8600gts, and a power supply which looks 100 times better than mine (although i still dont know how how to see the type i have in my comp now). are you really sure all this stuff will work, thats the only thing stopping me from placing an order right now.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Crucial Ballistix Tracer Dual Channel 1024MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 512MB) $30 AR + S/H

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...=C19-6020&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1442C


Corsair 2048MB PC5400 DDR2 667MHz Memory Kit (2 x 1024MB) $65 AR + S/H

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1442C#exchange_info


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Llook inside your pc if that link is to your motherboard then it will


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-12 Dual Channel Kit Retail TWIN2X2048-6400 $50 AR + $5 S/H = $55*

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4330509&CMP=EMC-LaborDay082807


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats has $50 dollars worth of mail in rebates that they might not get for 6 months


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Llook inside your pc if that link is to your motherboard then it will


???

no i think u misunderstood im asking can i be sure that my motherboard will be able to handle all these big upgrades


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I am jsut saying look in your computer and see if the motherboard looks like the one in the pic on this website http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=MB4DELDIM4700&eq=&Tp=#


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

yes, it does. so whats this mean basically


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That motherboard is said to be yours and if it is your yes it will handle the upgrades, my pc went trough just a dramtic when i upgraded from integrated and 512 mb ram


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

so it will handle it then? you scared me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes it will


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Yes it will


"If" you install it correctly.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

He has us lol he will the items are not very hard to install cpus are confussing though


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

well

i am basically 100% sure how to put sticks of ram in. 100% sure how to put a video card in. ive never installed a dvd player or a new power supply though...ive never ever taken apart a power supply and put in a new one before.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You dont take it apart you just unsrew the screws in back and pop it out after disconnecting all plugs (in and out) and put new one in and plug all the cords you dissconnected in, last is the power cord to wall make sure its off the whole time (and unplugged)


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

How do I tell if I have a PCI or a PCI express card slot

i dont want to buy the wrong card


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the pci express slot is way longer if you look inside your case normal pci are normaly white.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have 3 http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=MB4DELDIM4700&eq=&Tp=

2 white, 1 black (thats longer)...can u tell me what i have?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yah it will work


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a link to a video on how to install ram


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you have a pci-e and 2 pci slots


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

pharoah said:


> here is a link to a video on how to install ram


omg, thank you. so useful, especially the crucial website


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

New question

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084

this was the card reccomended to me in the thread.

but in another thread similar to mine the poster chose this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130285 which is 512mb and over $50 less, and has fantastic reviews...

what do u guys think i should go for and why is there such a price difference, im still confused about these things


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the 8600 gts will almost have twice if not more the frame rates as the 8500


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

how do you tell?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well the number of mb is really very irrevilent to proformance. Here are the benchmarks http://nvnews.net/reviews/inno3d_8600gt_8500gt/page_2.shtml please note the card they are comparing the 8500 to is a step down for the 8600 gts


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

More that does both http://www.hardware-mag.de/hardware.php?id=474&page=12


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow, thanks for showing me that...but is there any way to tell whats better from face value as opposed to having to go to a site thats tested this stuff to find out whats better or not?


----------

